

This is how I proved Facebook Ads are not a waste of money - ilhackernews
http://www.geektime.com/2014/03/02/facebook-fraud-response/

======
Jugurtha
Facebook ads work for me like a charm. I'm helping a friend of mine with his
newly formed business and he's getting clients off of Facebook, a lot. For
less than a hundred bucks.

I didn't even target a certain demographic and let it wide (only specified a
country): Men and women(although the clients are male, it's car accessories),
18 years and older(although the clients are young), no language
preferred(although most people will have French as their language).

Even with this shot-gun broad parameters, we got the exact demographic we were
looking for: Men, 18 to 24, in the city the business is in, who have French as
their language. Real profiles. People we know, or who know people we know. Who
have real friends, real pictures, and went to schools we know, etc.

So it works.

The reason is that most ads clickers are from India and Pakistan, speak
English, etc, so maybe they're not interested in our page.

I have several pages and the English ones are the ones who get fake profiles
from India and Pakistan. The French ones are always pristine.

I'm not being racist or something, the guy who accused Google might attack me,
but I'm just saying it as it is. I wouldn't be lying if I said most products
manufactured in China suck. Maybe it's not politically correct, but it's the
truth.

~~~
ilhackernews
Interesting Observation. We've also noticed similar outcomes on other foreign
language pages. Will test on English page with the same ads and let you know.

